# Any steroids-outlet reviews?



## CaelusLux (Jan 3, 2022)

Recovering SARM goblin looking to get on the big boy juice. Honestly had great results and little noticeable sides from the RAD I was on but I'm ditching the SARMS and looking to try a Test cycle. Struggling to find a reliable local source though. So any thoughts on steroids-outlet?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 4, 2022)

CaelusLux said:


> Recovering SARM goblin looking to get on the big boy juice. Honestly had great results and little noticeable sides from the RAD I was on but I'm ditching the SARMS and looking to try a Test cycle. Struggling to find a reliable local source though. So any thoughts on steroids-outlet?


Start over. This isn’t the answer you want to hear but this is the answer you need to hear. 

Nobody is going to recommend a source. That should be YOUR call. 

What difference would it make if I recommended a source? Do you know anyone over the interwebs?

Do your research. Ultimately you’re the one that needs to be comfortable with the choice. 

Unless you’re pushing Steroids-outlet, in which case fuckoff out of here.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 4, 2022)

CaelusLux said:


> So any thoughts on steroids-outlet?


No.


----------



## CaelusLux (Jan 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Start over. This isn’t the answer you want to hear but this is the answer you need to hear.
> 
> Nobody is going to recommend a source. That should be YOUR call.
> 
> ...


I'm not pushing them just looking for a review because I don't want shit gear. Part of the research. The difference is if I had a positive review from a reputable account on this particular source I might consider actually checking them out.


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2022)

CaelusLux said:


> I'm not pushing them just looking for a review because I don't want shit gear. Part of the research. The difference is if I had a positive review from a reputable account on this particular source I might consider actually checking them out.


The problem is that we're not in your situation, having to buy our supllies from sketchy places. I doubt that any reputable person here would even be able to help you out with these places.

And no, I can't give you any of my sources, because if you turn out to be a tool or whatever, then my relationship with my sources takes a big hit.

Stick around and learn though, be a part of the community. You'll pick up on some quality tips to help sift through the trash to find the treasures.


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

If moderator allow me than I can explain you about our Deus Medical company and our products.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 4, 2022)

Be weary of any PMs you get offering you gear. You put an easy target on your back to get scammed.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

CaelusLux said:


> Recovering SARM goblin looking to get on the big boy juice. Honestly had great results and little noticeable sides from the RAD I was on but I'm ditching the SARMS and looking to try a Test cycle. Struggling to find a reliable local source though. So any thoughts on steroids-outlet?



Naps



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Start over. This isn’t the answer you want to hear but this is the answer you need to hear.
> 
> Nobody is going to recommend a source. That should be YOUR call.
> 
> ...



This guy is lying Naps is best.


EdwardColeman said:


> If moderator allow me than I can explain you about our Deus Medical company and our products.



All joking aside.
Whatever you do.
Dont listen to guys like THIS ONE
A single post...
His only post is pushing gear.

you see that, run.
Reputable sources will not run around posting garbage like this, reputable sources know they have qaulity and you can come to them.


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

I agree with previous about scammers. But I'm new brand/product manager of my company. And just trying to find new customers for us without any scam or something like that.  In last 7 days I reviewed a lot of forums and for sure its not easy to find people who really interested in steroids/SARM. We have a lot of partners who works with us.  Napsgear is one of them. But through them our product is bit expensive.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> I agree with previous about scammers. But I'm new brand/product manager of my company. And just trying to find new customers for us without any scam or something like that.  In last 7 days I reviewed a lot of forums and for sure its not easy to find people who really interested in steroids/SARM. We have a lot of partners who works with us.  Napsgear is one of them. But through them our product is bit expensive.



You dont Manage Deus,

At best you're reseller.

I dont know anyone at Deus, but I know some of their partners, you ain't them.

7 days, wow been in business so long!!!!

Its hard to find people that want to take gear. .........  dude... just stop whilentoire ahead

Go to the "Advertise your products here" section and post your little reseller website, not a smart idea to start here by pawning off your services to newbie threads... will not end well, I can assure you


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

Are you sure in your words? I can provide proofs of my legit. Don't be so toxic man it's looks funny. All what you can just lift iron.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> If moderator allow me than I can explain you about our Deus Medical company and our products.


Deus Medical sucks. @EdwardColeman sucks too.


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Deus Medical sucks. @EdeardColeman sucks too.


Could you provide more information on why our brand sucks? An important business rule is, if you give up something, then offer something in return. Otherwise, your words are just air.


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> If moderator allow me than I can explain you about our Deus Medical company and our products.


Absolutely not!!!

Any and all advertising is to be done in the 'Promote Your Products Here' forum, and nowhere else.

And we DO NOT endorse any of the products/sellers anyone might find in that forum.


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> Absolutely not!!!
> 
> Any and all advertising is to be done in the Promote Your Products Here forum, and nowhere else.
> 
> And we DO NOT endorse any of the products/sellers anyone might fingbin that forum.


I already understood this moment. Another guy already helped me with it. Anyway thank you for your help.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> Could you provide more information on why our brand sucks? An important business rule is, if you give up something, then offer something in return. Otherwise, your words are just air.


Fuck you. You haven’t provided anything to show that your brand doesn’t suck. I’m not selling anything. 

And it’s NOT your brand. You’re just another stupid dropshipping whore.


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck you. You haven’t provided anything to show that your brand doesn’t suck. I’m not selling anything.
> 
> And it’s NOT your brand. You’re just another stupid dropshipping whore.


First of all, I didn't insult you. So please don't be rude to me. Your small IQ does not allow you to think globally and diversely. The moderator has already told me how and where I can leave my post. I'll prepare it, which will include full information about our brand and with all the official evidence. Well, I wish you to resurrect your little friend. I think that's why you are so angry and rude.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> First of all, I didn't insult you. So please don't be rude to me. Your small IQ does not allow you to think globally and diversely. The moderator has already told me how and where I can leave my post. I'll prepare it, which will include full information about our brand and with all the official evidence. Well, I wish you to resurrect your little friend. I think that's why you are so angry and rude.


Awwww… @EdwardColeman had his whittle feelings hurt. Mommy can tell you to stay away from those angry and rude low IQ bullies. 

You’re on a meathead forum. What did you think? We’d throw a tea party for you. Fine. Put your pretty dress on - the one mommy always like to see you wear. And we can have a tea party for you. 🙄


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 4, 2022)

Stick around and pay attention, you'll learn what to look for in scammy and fake "labs" vs legitimate ugl's that actually TEST their product


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> Are you sure in your words? I can provide proofs of my legit. Don't be so toxic man it's looks funny. All what you can just lift iron.





EdwardColeman said:


> Could you provide more information on why our brand sucks? An important business rule is, if you give up something, then offer something in return. Otherwise, your words are just air.



I dont need to prove anything to you, ik not trying to sell YOU anything
aits your job to prove to me, so go ahead and try.

BUT
If you must know, one of the reasons I k ow you're foolish is as follows.You never bothered to read forum rules or research forum etiquette.
If you had youd know moving your product on other threads is a BIG no no.
Shilling your product to newbies is also a BIG no no.

So all I see is a fucking tool bag that is too stupid or lazy to even bother to do a little research

You've been in the game for like a week.

Weve been in the game for years
As such
I have a poem I wrote for you
Here you go.

Rose's are Red
Shit is Brown
Shut the fuck up
and sit the fuck down


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

Casting clowns in the circus is relevant again? I feel sorry for you. You're grown-ups, but you act like children.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> Casting clowns in the circus is relevant again? I feel sorry for you. You're grown-ups, but you act like children.


Boo hoo. Now you are hurting my feelings. 

You suck at your job. Own that instead of trying to blame it on us. 

Every dumb post you make gets us to come at you harder. I predict you’re going to end your time here with a ban. Hurry it along.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> Casting clowns in the circus is relevant again? I feel sorry for you. You're grown-ups, but you act like children.



I'll repeat what @BigBaldBeardGuy said
We are juiced up gorillas.
You wouldnt be surprised by any of this if you had an iota of experience within this community/Industry/profession


----------



## TODAY (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> Casting clowns in the circus is relevant again? I feel sorry for you. You're grown-ups, but you act like children.


Fuck your mother, poopface.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> Casting clowns in the circus is relevant again? I feel sorry for you. You're grown-ups, but you act like children.



Also
Just an FYI
We mess with people to see how thin skinned they are
It's a defining metric in professionalism and experience.
If someone can handle our shit talk for a couple days, they're a proffesional and we tone it down

If they spazz out like you,
We know they are unproffesional/Untrustworthy and will freak out on clients that have issues

You good sir have failed step 1 of the tests
Dropped out on the first question of the exam


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Also
> Just an FYI
> We mess with people to see how thin skinned they are
> It's a defining metric in professionalism and experience.
> ...


Ohhhh. Really? I just came in here and introduced myself. But as you say, the juicy gorillas are starting to call me a scam. I didn't have time to read the rules before I was bombarded with a barrage of criticism. What kind of reaction would you expect? I was ready and I can still provide everything. Only whether it makes sense?


----------



## TODAY (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> Ohhhh. Really? I just came in here and introduced myself. But as you say, the juicy gorillas are starting to call me a scam. I didn't have time to read the rules before I was bombarded with a barrage of criticism. What kind of reaction would you expect? I was ready and I can still provide everything. Only whether it makes sense?


Your stated purpose for joining this forum is to shill for your objectively shitty steroid resale business.

Nobody here needs or wants your services, so unless you'd like to stay on as a regular member who ISN'T trying to shill for one of the world's worst steroid brands, I suggest that you not waste any more of your time.


Fart sniffer.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> Ohhhh. Really? I just came in here and introduced myself. But as you say, the juicy gorillas are starting to call me a scam. I didn't have time to read the rules before I was bombarded with a barrage of criticism. What kind of reaction would you expect? I was ready and I can still provide everything. Only whether it makes sense?



Ita called Market research
You didnt do it
You started posting with your eyes closed and your pants down and exhibited unproffesional.behaviour.

You had all the time (Literally as long as you wanted) to learn the rules and propriety before posting
You decided to do so without research

That was YOUR decision
Dont blame us because you fucked up


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Also
> Just an FYI
> We mess with people to see how thin skinned they are
> It's a defining metric in professionalism and experience.
> ...





TODAY said:


> Your stated purpose for joining this forum is to shill for your objectively shitty steroid resale business.
> 
> Nobody here needs or wants your services, so unless you'd like to stay on as a regular member who ISN'T trying to shill for one of the world's worst steroid brands, I suggest that you not waste any more of your time.
> 
> ...


Your right to think so.


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ita called Market research
> You didnt do it
> You started posting with your eyes closed and your pants down and exhibited unproffesional.behaviour.
> 
> ...


I didn't even start.


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Fuck your mother, poopface.


ok


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> Ohhhh. Really? I just came in here and introduced myself. But as you say, the juicy gorillas are starting to call me a scam. I didn't have time to read the rules before I was bombarded with a barrage of criticism. What kind of reaction would you expect? I was ready and I can still provide everything. Only whether it makes sense?


You didn’t introduce yourself. You immediately tried selling your shit to a guy. That’s called “taking advantage”. That’s why I don’t like you at all. You you you. Try GIVING instead of taking all the time. Show us what you know. Do something good for this community. 

You suck at your job and you’re trying to blame it on us simply because we called you out.


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You didn’t introduce yourself. You immediately tried selling your shit to a guy. That’s called “taking advantage”. That’s why I don’t like you at all. You you you. Try GIVING instead of taking all the time. Show us what you know. Do something good for this community.
> 
> You suck at your job and you’re trying to blame it on us simply because we called you out.


Unfortunately, you're wrong. I did not blame on you. If I did insult you, please excuse me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> Unfortunately, you're wrong. I did not blame on you. If I did insult you, please excuse me.


Too late now. First impressions and all that. You’re not cut out for this job. You should probably leave and try a different forum. Use this as a valuable learning experience. That way maybe you won’t suck as much on your next try. Go to MESO and try there.


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Too late now. First impressions and all that. You’re not cut out for this job. You should probably leave and try a different forum. Use this as a valuable learning experience. That way maybe you won’t suck as much on your next try. Go to MESO and try there


Ok I will try. Anyway i stay here to read any topics and learn something new. And yes Russian people very different from other peoples. What is common to us is not common to others.


----------



## CaelusLux (Jan 4, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> The problem is that we're not in your situation, having to buy our supllies from sketchy places. I doubt that any reputable person here would even be able to help you out with these places.
> 
> And no, I can't give you any of my sources, because if you turn out to be a tool or whatever, then my relationship with my sources takes a big hit.
> 
> Stick around and learn though, be a part of the community. You'll pick up on some quality tips to help sift through the trash to find the treasures.


I can respect that. Yeah I'll stick around and see what nuggets of knowledge I can learn from the community here 🤙


----------



## CaelusLux (Jan 4, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> Be weary of any PMs you get offering you gear. You put an easy target on your back to get scammed.


Yeah I figured that would happen lol Good looking bro


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 4, 2022)

Something that I haven't seen brought up yet is that int Deus amps aren't getting through customs hardly at all.
Now yes, you @EdwardColeman  suck and Deus sucks but pair that with getting a pack snagged, your whole operation is shit.


----------



## CaelusLux (Jan 4, 2022)

GhostPenguin said:


> Stick around and pay attention, you'll learn what to look for in scammy and fake "labs" vs legitimate ugl's that actually TEST their product


Sounds like a plan. I'll put in the proper leg work


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 4, 2022)

@CaelusLux only thing worse than this Edward guy right now is this clown below.  Stay away from anyone who doesn't use secure email and also uses instagram and FB to promote shit and that isn't even the worst of it if you read the thread.
Probably a troll but I wouldn't be surprised if they are not a troll.





__





						New!! Khlabs
					

Email me for pricelist I ship u.s only! I have an Instagram and a YouTube I’ll send you when you email me In the subject put PERSONAL TRAINING  My stuff is high quality, I take everything I make as well and will send pictures in emails, also I would like to state that my product has no corny...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @CaelusLux only thing worse than this Edward guy right now is this clown below.  Stay away from anyone who doesn't use secure email and also uses instagram and FB to promote shit and that isn't even the worst of it if you read the thread.
> Probably a troll but I wouldn't be surprised if they are not a troll.
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to remember this dudes name to call him out haha


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @CaelusLux only thing worse than this Edward guy right now is this clown below.  Stay away from anyone who doesn't use secure email and also uses instagram and FB to promote shit and that isn't even the worst of it if you read the thread.
> Probably a troll but I wouldn't be surprised if they are not a troll.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


>



Just stop bro lol


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Just stop bro lol


I put it in wrong topic twice. My fault. But song is cool


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


>


That dude can make some mean looking faces but he don't scare me.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 4, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


>


Alex has some deep gutturals, but overall David Simonich, Ben Duerr, Guillaume Villaneuve have more skills


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 5, 2022)

GhostPenguin said:


> Alex has some deep gutturals, but overall David Simonich, Ben Duerr, Guillaume Villaneuve have more skills


Skills yes but how voice sound I think Alex from another planet


----------



## thundermuscle.shop (Jan 9, 2022)

EdwardColeman said:


> First of all, I didn't insult you. So please don't be rude to me. Your small IQ does not allow you to think globally and diversely. The moderator has already told me how and where I can leave my post. I'll prepare it, which will include full information about our brand and with all the official evidence. Well, I wish you to resurrect your little friend. I think that's why you are so angry and rude.


Bro, @EdwardColeman. Listen, I am not going to take what you just said to heart because I think you must really be struggling with something. I was wondering what you must be feeling to make you say hurtful and inconsiderate things. You are trying to increase your credibility through communication, but the guys who are sitting here are very serious, and they don't like peoples like you. I’m not sure if you realize but what you just said was pretty inappropriate. If you talk to people this way it will really affect your future cooperation and authority.


----------



## EdwardColeman (Jan 10, 2022)

thundermuscle.shop said:


> Bro, @EdwardColeman. Listen, I am not going to take what you just said to heart because I think you must really be struggling with something. I was wondering what you must be feeling to make you say hurtful and inconsiderate things. You are trying to increase your credibility through communication, but the guys who are sitting here are very serious, and they don't like peoples like you. I’m not sure if you realize but what you just said was pretty inappropriate. If you talk to people this way it will really affect your future cooperation and authority.





thundermuscle.shop said:


> Bro, @EdwardColeman. Listen, I am not going to take what you just said to heart because I think you must really be struggling with something. I was wondering what you must be feeling to make you say hurtful and inconsiderate things. You are trying to increase your credibility through communication, but the guys who are sitting here are very serious, and they don't like peoples like you. I’m not sure if you realize but what you just said was pretty inappropriate. If you talk to people this way it will really affect your future cooperation and authority.


I have already apologized for what I said. I was wrong.


----------

